# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Bρεφικές κρέμες

## Achilleas

Hey

Κάνει να τρώμε βρεφικές κρέμες??? κ αν ναι σε τι ποσότητα?

----------


## ajax

το σκεφτομουν και εγω.πρεπει να ειναι πολυ θρεπτικες!μηπως να ξανα αρχισουμε τον θηλασμο???!!!

----------


## Duke-Nukem

Ανέκαθεν είχα στην διατροφή μου τισ βρεφικές κρέμες. Συγκεκριμένα παίρνω την NUTRICIA -φαριν λακτέ.
Αναλυτικά ανά 100γρ:
ενέργεια kj/kcal 1772/420
πρωτείνη:   14γρ
υδατάνθρακες:  70γρ
λιπαρά:  9.5γρ
πρεβιοτικές ίνες: 1.9γρ
υγρασία:  3.0γρ

----------


## gpol

Νομιζω τις χρησιμοποιουσαν στην γερμανια παλιοτερα, σαν υποκαταστατα.

Duke τι υδατανθρακες εχει; λακτοζη;; 
ποσα λεφτα εχει η κρεμα;
ποσο κραταει;

----------


## asdf

Ναι αλλα ολη η συσκευασια ειναι 300γρ   :01. Confused:  τσιμπημενη θα ελεγα για τα λεφτα της

----------


## Gasturb

> λιπαρά:  9.5γρ


Tι λιπαρά?

Gt

----------


## asdf

http://www.nutricia.gr/baby/farinlactee.html και οι υπολοιπεσ πανω κατω τα ιδια εχουν.

----------


## jiujitSu

Γ_ματες ειναι ! 
Οταν βιαζομαι η βαριεμαι να μαγειρεψω, πεταω μεσα μειγμα Whey+Casein και απολαμβανω.

----------


## TANKARD

> Ανέκαθεν είχα στην διατροφή μου τισ βρεφικές κρέμες. Συγκεκριμένα παίρνω την NUTRICIA -φαριν λακτέ.
> Αναλυτικά ανά 100γρ:
> ενέργεια kj/kcal 1772/420
> πρωτείνη:   14γρ
> υδατάνθρακες:  70γρ
> λιπαρά:  9.5γρ
> πρεβιοτικές ίνες: 1.9γρ
> υγρασία:  3.0γρ


Τι ποσότητα λαμβάνεις κάθε φορά?

----------


## Duke-Nukem

Συστατικά: [απιονισμένος ορός γάλακτος σε σκόνη,αποβουτιρομένο γάλα,φυτικά έλαια,ανθρακικό ασβέστιο, μίγμα βιταμινών,διφψσφορικός σίδηρος,θειικός ψευδάργυρος,ιωνισμένο κάλιο,σιμμιγδάλι,σουκρόζη, φρουκτόζη, άμυλο,πρεβιοτικές ίνες,μέλι, μαλτοξερτίνη,κανέλα.
κάθε φορά παίρνω 100 γρ

----------


## winny

εγω θα προτεινα μονο του τυπου αλεσμενο κρεας με λαχανικα, και αυτες σε εξαιρετικες περιπτωσεις (οταν δεν εχουμε ετοιμο φαι κλπ)

οι τυπου φαρινες εχουν πολυ ζαχαρη, αλλιως δεν αρεσουν στους μπεμπηδες

----------


## Gasturb

> http://www.nutricia.gr/baby/farinlactee.html


  :09.Text icons:  Παρατήρηση για το προϊόν απο το site

 :07. Arrow:  1. Υδατάνθρακες 69.7 gr : Πόσοι απλοί κ πόσοι σύνθετοι?? Σημαντική λεπτομέρεια..
 :07. Arrow:  2. Λιπαρά 9.5 gr  : Πόσο κορεσμένο κ πόσο ακόρεστο?? Άπαραίτητο..

Για όλα τα υπόλοιπα δεν έχω τίποτα να τονίσω όλα είναι μια χαρα

Συν αυτό που είπε ο winstrol.. οι μπέμπηδες χρειάζοντε λίπος για την ανάπτυξη τους όπότε υποθέτω ότι απο τα 70 γρ τα 40 να ειναι ζαχαρίτσα.. κ απο τα 9.5 τα 3 με 4 κορεσμένο λίπος.


Gt

----------


## Achilleas

αυτη που λέει ριζάλευρο εχει super γεύση   :01. Smile Wide:  


keep lifting   :05. Hantel:

----------


## gpol

τα 900γρ εχουν περιπου 12.50 euro! πανακριβη! Κυκλοφορει τιποτα πιο φθηνο (πχ στα lidl);

----------


## Teo70

> Hey
> 
> Κάνει να τρώμε βρεφικές κρέμες??? κ αν ναι σε τι ποσότητα?


Λένε πάνω για μετά τον τέταρτο μήνα   :01. Mr. Green:  οπότε φαντάζομαι καλές είναι.
Οι περισσότερες είναι τσιμπημένες στις τιμές, εκτός του ριζάλευρου που είναι πιο φτηνό.

----------


## Gasturb

Δεν χρειάζεται να παίρνετε κ 100 gr κάθε φορά αλλά 1 2 κουταλίες έτσι γαι συμπλήρωμα κ βιταμίνες οπότε βγαίνει κ οικονομική..

Gt

----------


## Betrex

Ποιά στιγμή της ημέρας είναι καλή για να φας μια κρεμούλα?Πριν την προπόνηση ίσως?
Εσείς πόσες φορές τρώτε την εβμομάδα?

----------


## RUHL

Να μην κοιτας ξενες διατροφες με πολλα συμπληρωματα  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  


Εγω την καταναλωνω πριν   αλλα και μερικες φορες αμα γινει καμια στραβη με γευμα και δεν εχω τιποτα αλλο σπιτι(αν και τα αλαξα και αυτα αλεσμενη βρωμη  :02. Rocking:   τωρα)

----------


## Gasturb

> Εσείς πόσες φορές τρώτε την εβμομάδα?


Τις σταμάτησα. Να τις θεωρείς cheat meal..

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...?p=16463#16463

Gt

----------


## Niiick

παιδια μολις ψωνισα απο φαρμακειο nutricia protifar  ,δηλαδη....πρωτεινη!  :02. Rocking:  και τωρα το καλο:στα  2.5 γραμμαρια σκονης 2.2 πρωτεινη,σχεδον  μηδεν carbs k fat   :09.Text icons:  H τιμη ποναει ομως καθως ειναι για προωρα μωρα  :02. Rabbit:  για χορτοφαγους και τετοια.γευση ουδετερη,τα 250 γρ......15 Ευρο (μολις με κλεψανε   i know  :02. Clown2:  )

----------


## RUHL

ΕΛΕΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ στον πιασανε και ειναι μαπα χααχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα καλα ρε τι δουλεια εχεις στο φορουμ μονο για τα οφφ τοπικ μπαινεις αχχαα δεν διαβαζεις τι λεμε   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:  

 :03. Thumb Down:   :03. Thumb Down:   :03. Thumb Down:   :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## ioannis1

η protifar θεωρειται απο τις καλυτερες πρωτεινες απλα ειναι ακριβη.  :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## thegravijia

ποτε ειναι η καλυτερη ωρα να τις τρωμε?????????
κ με ποιες τροφες τις συνδιαζεται...??????

----------


## kyriakos23

φαριν λακτε τρωγο κ γω αλλα ειναι λιγο ακριβες αν ειναι να την τρως συνεχεια.
δεν την τρωγο μονο για τα συστατικα της αλλα μαρεσει πολυ :01. Smile Wide:  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## thegravijia

> ποτε ειναι η καλυτερη ωρα να τις τρωμε?????????
> κ με ποιες τροφες τις συνδιαζεται...??????


???

----------


## mantus3

οταν κατι εχει 80% ++ υδατανθρακα εσυ ποτε λες να το παρεις κ σαν τι?

----------


## tezaman

πριν τον ύπνο  :01. Cool:  γιατι στο ύπνο μου βλέπω ότι κανω squat!!

----------


## mantus3

> πριν τον ύπνο  γιατι στο ύπνο μου βλέπω ότι κανω squat!!


ειπαμε να ειμαστε hardcore αλλα εσυ το παρακανεις! χαλαροσε λιγο, θα παθεις υπερ-προπονιση οπως πας... :01. Confused:

----------


## tezaman

> ειπαμε να ειμαστε hardcore αλλα εσυ το παρακανεις! χαλαροσε λιγο, θα παθεις υπερ-προπονιση οπως πας...



 :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Gasturb

> ποτε ειναι η καλυτερη ωρα να τις τρωμε?????????
> κ με ποιες τροφες τις συνδιαζεται...??????


Γευματα με τοσους απλους υδατανθρακες αν κ πρεπει να αποφευγονται στην χειροτερη να παιρνονται τις ωρες που το γλυκογονο των μυων ειναι χαμηλο δλδ το πρωι κ μετα την προπονηση.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ποιά η γνώμη σας για τις παιδικές τροφές τύπου φαριν λακτέ. Μπορούμε να τις χρησιμοποιούμε σαν δεκατιανό πχ? Ή σαν πρωινό μαζί με ένα ρόφημα πρωτείνης με άπαχο γάλα?
Έπεσε μια στο χέρι μου και είπα να δοκιμάσω. Περιέχει γάλα σε σκόνη 19,7%(15,8% πλήρες, 3,9% άπαχο), σιτάλευρο 17,5%, σάκχαρόζη, άμυλο αραβοσίτου, ορό γάλακτος, Λακτόζη, γλυκόζη, βιταμίνες, γαλακτόζη κλπ κλπ...

Ανα γεύμα, 50g σκόνης + 200ml νερό περιέχει: Ενέργεια 205kcal, Πρωτείνη 5,6g, Υδατάνθρακες 39,7g, Λιπαρά 1,6g..

Τί λέτε, χωράει κάπου στη μέρα μας ή να τη πετάξω??

----------


## ralph

> Ποιά η γνώμη σας για τις παιδικές τροφές τύπου φαριν λακτέ. Μπορούμε να τις χρησιμοποιούμε σαν δεκατιανό πχ? Ή σαν πρωινό μαζί με ένα ρόφημα πρωτείνης με άπαχο γάλα?
> Έπεσε μια στο χέρι μου και είπα να δοκιμάσω. Περιέχει γάλα σε σκόνη 19,7%(15,8% πλήρες, 3,9% άπαχο), σιτάλευρο 17,5%, σάκχαρόζη, άμυλο αραβοσίτου, ορό γάλακτος, Λακτόζη, γλυκόζη, βιταμίνες, γαλακτόζη κλπ κλπ...
> 
> Ανα γεύμα, 50g σκόνης + 200ml νερό περιέχει: Ενέργεια 205kcal, Πρωτείνη 5,6g, Υδατάνθρακες 39,7g, Λιπαρά 1,6g..
> 
> Τί λέτε, χωράει κάπου στη μέρα μας ή να τη πετάξω??


Αφενος τελεια γευση(καποτε τις κατεβαζα),αφετερου χαμηλη περιεκτικοτητα σε πρωτεινη.......your choice..

----------


## The Rock

Πολύ καλή πηγή υδατάνθρακα κατά την γνώμη μου και φοβερή γεύση .. μέχρι πριν 2 μήνες κατέβαζα 2 κιλά την εβδομάδα !!  :01. Mr. Green: 
Βάλε μέσα 1-1,5 σκουπάκι(όσο θες εν τέλει) από ορογαλακτική και είναι και το πρώτο πρωινό !

----------


## ralph

> Πολύ καλή πηγή υδατάνθρακα κατά την γνώμη μου και φοβερή γεύση .. μέχρι πριν 2 μήνες κατέβαζα 2 κιλά την εβδομάδα !! 
> Βάλε μέσα 1-1,5 σκουπάκι(όσο θες εν τέλει) από ορογαλακτική και είναι και το πρώτο πρωινό !


Ετσι μαλιστα :03. Thumb up: ......αλλα θα εβαζα και λιγη βρωμη(αν προκειται για πρωινο)

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> *Πολύ καλή πηγή υδατάνθρακα* κατά την γνώμη μου και φοβερή γεύση .. μέχρι πριν 2 μήνες κατέβαζα 2 κιλά την εβδομάδα !! 
> Βάλε μέσα 1-1,5 σκουπάκι(όσο θες εν τέλει) από *ορογαλακτική* (?) και είναι και το πρώτο πρωινό !


Αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ..  Σε συνδιασμό με μια κουταλιά μέλι και ένα σέικερ πρωτείνης με γάλα.... Να το το σωστό πρωινό! Έτσι το φαντάζομαι δλδ...

----------


## narta

Οι παιδικες τροφες ειναι για παιδια που χρειάζονται πολυ ενεργεια.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ενώ εμείς όχι?
Κοίταξε τη θρεπτική αξία, δεν είναι πολλές οι θερμίδες. Μόλις 200. Και είναι αρκετά χορταστική δόση..

----------


## Ballbreaker

Ειναι κυριολεκτικα το πρωινο των πρωταθλητων,θυμαμαι παλαιοτερους πρωταθλητες μεσων και μεγαλων αποστασεων που ετρωγαν αυτα για πρωινο,γρηγορη πεψη και ενεργεια και το benefit οτι οι εταιρειες παιδικων τροφων ειναι λιγο πιο προσεκτικες απο τις κοινες, για ευνοητους λογους.

Μην ξεχνατε οτι το σωμα μας θελει κυριοτερα υδατανθρακες,αυτο θελουν οι μυες,αυτο θελει και ο εγκεφαλος,απλως οπως σε καθε περιπτωση πρεπει να κοντρολάρουμε τις θερμιδες.

Ενα Σάντουιτς με τυρί και ντομάτα εχει περιπου 250 θερμίδες αρα οι 200 που αναφερονται δεν ειναι καθολου απαγορευτικες, εαν οντως ετσι ειναι.

Η μονη μου ανησυχια ειναι οτι η γρηγορη πέψη μπορεί να οδηγήσει γρήγορα εκ νέου στην πείνα  :02. Bounce:

----------


## sctp

Σας βλεπω στο 20% λιπος σε χρονο μηδεν  :01. ROFL:  οποιος δεν εχει δουλεια χειρωνακτικη και δεν κανει κανα 2ωρο αεροβια + βαρη την ιδια μερα λεω να τα ξεχασει αυτα..γνωμη μου  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και γω είμαι φαν των παιδικών τροφων για μενα είναι ιδανικες απλα δεν είναι γι αυτούς που βαζουν ευκολα λίπος επειδη εχουν υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε απλούς υδατάνθρακες που για τα παιδια είναι ιδανικοί , εγω όταν ήμουν αγωνιστικός και πρίν 2,5  χρόνια περίπου  ετρωγα σε καθημερινή βάση και οταν ήταν μικρός ο γιός μου μισές μισες τις τρώγαμε τις κρέμες .

γι αυτό λοιπόν προσοχή δεν κάνουν για όλους , εγω προκειμένου να βάζω κιλά έτρωγα καθε μέρα κρέμα γάλακτος και ξηρούς καρπούς και πάλι δεν έβαζα λίπος καθόλου αλλα ο καθενας ανάλογα με τον σωματότυπο και τον μεταβολισμό του πρέπει να φέρετε ανάλογα

----------


## KATERINI 144

δεν εχουν και μεγάλη διαφορά απο τις πρωτεΐνες ογκου



αν στην whey με τη βρόμη βαλεις και την ανάλογη δοση απο την παιδική κρεμα πιστεύω ειναι οκ για πρωινό, αλλα σκέτη δεν......................................

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## drago

ρε σεις, ειχε δει κανεις ενα επισοδιο του MTV Made, που ηθελε ενας τυπος να γινει bodybuilder και τον προπονουσε ο Pump?

τον ειχε ταραξει στις παιδικες τροφες και σε φασεις κοντευε να ξερασει το ατομο  :01. ROFL:

----------


## The Rock

Έχει κατά κύριο λόγ οαπλούς υδατάνθρακες αν εξαιρέσεις το άμυλο που είναι σύνθετος ...
τα λιπαρά είναι φυτικά άρα και δεν αποθηκεύονται ... δεν νομίζω ότι θέλει κάτι παραπάνω από πρωτεϊνη ... πλήρες για πρωινό

----------


## KATERINI 144

η δευτερη που εβαλα καλύτερη ειναι αλλα και αυτη θελει εξτρα πρωτεΐνη.

----------


## kyriakos23

δλδ και μετα το γυμναστηριο ειναι οτι πρεπει.
αν βαλεις κ extra πρωτεινη φυσικα.

----------


## The Rock

Ναι ρε φίλε τα σπάει αλλάζει εντελώς την διάθεση σου γιατί μπορείς να παίρνεις διαφορετικές γεύσεις ! Εγώ προτιμώ Nutricia !

----------


## KATERINI 144

δεν παιζει ρολο η μάρκα, τυχαια βρήκα τη συγκεκριμένη και την έβαλα, απλα να είναι κρέμα δημητριακών.

μόνο μη το παρακάνετε.

----------


## sctp

Εγω παλι οσες παιδικες κρεμες εχω τσεκαρει στο σουπερ-μαρκετ ολο δεξτροζες και ζαχαρη βλεπω μεσα απο το 50% των υδατανθρακων που περιεχουν... :01. Sad:

----------


## Aggelos18

paidia epeidh eimai sxetika kainourgios ston xwro 8a h8ela thn sumboulh sas...phgainw gymnastirio 3 mhnes k skeftomai na parw PROTIFAR PLUS...8a m auxhsei ka8olou ton ogko h tzampa 8a thn parw...????????sas parakalw boh8iste me k an mporeite protinete m lush

----------


## kyriakos23

καταρχας βαλε το προιον με τα συστατικα του να το δουμε.
δευτερο θα σου πουν να γραφεις ελληνικα :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> καταρχας βαλε το προιον με τα συστατικα του να το δουμε.
> δευτερο θα σου πουν να γραφεις ελληνικα


+1  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Ballbreaker

..και τριτον αποκλειεται να την παρεις τσαμπα,θα την πληρωσεις  :01. Razz:

----------


## Aggelos18

Με Συγχοριτε για τα αγγλικα...δεν το ηχερα...
Ενεγρεια 1580Kj (373 Kcal)
Πρωτεινη 88.5 gr
υδατανφρακες 1.5 gr
Λιποσ 1.6 gr

Μεταλλα:
Νατριο <30μγ
Καλιο <50mg
Ασβεστιο 1350mg
Φοσφοροσ 700mg
Μαγνισιο <20mg
Χλοριο <100mg

αν δεν ειναι καλη πητε μου να παρω καποιο αλλο προιον αλλα δεν θελω να παρω διαφορα σκεβασματα που θα με κανουν κακο στο συκοτι η νεφρα 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΑΣ

----------


## Exci

Πως κατεληξε αυτο στις βρεφικες κρεμες?  :01. Mr. Green: 
Τεσπα, καλη η πρωτεινη, λιγο ακριβουτσικη αλλα καλη.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Με Συγχοριτε για τα αγγλικα...δεν το ηχερα...
> Ενεγρεια 1580Kj (373 Kcal)
> Πρωτεινη 88.5 gr
> υδατανφρακες 1.5 gr
> Λιποσ 1.6 gr
> 
> Μεταλλα:
> Νατριο <30μγ
> Καλιο <50mg
> ...


για πρωτεινη μηλας?! αυτο δεν ειναι παιδικη τροφη.

υσ: τα δυο θεματα βρεφικες τροφες και παιδικες κρεμες συγχωνεύτηκαν.

----------


## Aggelos18

Ειναι η protifar plus  τησ  Nutricia δεν μ απαντησατε ομωσ ειναι καλη για ογκο π θελω να παρω?βασικα θελω να αυχισω την μυικη μ μαζα και αν οχι μπορειτε να μ πειτε εναλακτικες????
Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σασ

----------


## KATERINI 144

αυτα τα γραμμαρια ανα ποσο τα εχει ανα 100?! βαλε κανενα στοιχείο παραπανω να σου πουμε, διευκρινησε λιγο, αλλιως τη να πουμε να κανουμε υποθέσεις?! 
πάντως βρεφικη κρεμα δεν ειναι.

----------


## Aggelos18

Exεται δικιο δεν ειμουν πολλυ κατατοπιστικος..λοιπον...η αναλυση που σας εδωσα ποιο πανω αναλογει σε 100 γρ...λοιπον εγω ειμαι 1,77 και 66 κιλα...εχω μια αξιοπρεπεις γραμωση κ ελαχιστο ογκο(δεν φενομαι σκελετοσ αλλα φυσιολογικοτατοσ)...θα η8ελα να τον αυξησω...το protifar plaus θα με βοη8ισει η μ σηστηνετε εσεισ καποιο αλλο προιον...(το συγκεκριμενο στοιχιζει 16 ευρο τα 250 γρ) Ευχαριστο για τον ενδιαφερον σας κυριε κατερινι..!!!

----------


## The Rock

Γράμμωση δεν είνα ιφίλε μου να φαίνονται τα κόκκαλα ... γράμμωση είναι να έχεις μυική μάζα και να έχεις χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους και να διαγράφονται οι μύες και ακόμη καλύτερα οι μυικές ίνες ...

Το να είσαι εκτόμορφος(όπως εσύ δλδ) λογικό είναι να θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου "γραμμωμένο" αλλά δεν έχεις μυς .... 

Απλά θέλω να σου εξηγήσω την έννοια αυτή γτ πολλοί την έχουν παρεξηγήσει ...

1,77 και 66 με 2 κιλά ρούχα να ιίσως χωρίς αυτά ούτε για αστείο ...

Θες να σου πω τα προϊόντα που θα σε βοηθήσουν σε όλο αυτό ?
Σύνθετοι ΥΔατάνθρακες: ΠΑτάτα,ρύζι,βρώμη και μαύρο ψωμί ολικής
Πρωτεϊνη:Γαλοπούλα,Κοτόπουλο,Ψαρονέφρι,Άπαχο μοσχαρίσιο φιλέτο,παχιά λιπαρά ψάρια(Σολομός,τόνος,σκουμπρί,γλώσσα,σφυρίδα,βακαλάος,΄πέρκα κ.α.)
Λίπη:Ω3-Ω6-Ω9 τα περιέχουν τα παραπάνω ψάρια,Και τα υπόλοιπα λίπη από τα κρέτα που παρέθεσε είναι αρκετά ...

Αυτά τα "συμπληρώματα"( :01. Mr. Green: ) κάνουν καταπληκτική δουλειά !
Φιλικά και τσέκαρε την στήλη "Άρθρα Και μελέτες των μελών" 
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Exεται δικιο δεν ειμουν πολλυ κατατοπιστικος..λοιπον...η αναλυση που σας εδωσα ποιο πανω αναλογει σε 100 γρ...λοιπον εγω ειμαι 1,77 και 66 κιλα...εχω μια αξιοπρεπεις γραμωση κ ελαχιστο ογκο(δεν φενομαι σκελετοσ αλλα φυσιολογικοτατοσ)...θα η8ελα να τον αυξησω...το protifar plaus θα με βοη8ισει η μ σηστηνετε εσεισ καποιο αλλο προιον...(το συγκεκριμενο στοιχιζει 16 ευρο τα 250 γρ) Ευχαριστο για τον ενδιαφερον σας κυριε κατερινι..!!!


υπάρχουν  καλύτερες και φτηνότερες, αν κοιτάξεις εδω  *Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων* θα βρεις παρα πολλες, το συμπλήρωμα θα σε βοηθησει να παρεις κιλα οσο αν κανεις ενα επιπλεον γευμα απο αυτα που ήδη κάνεις, το αν θα βαλεις βαρος ειναι θεμα θερμιδων και οχι συμπληρωματος, τρως περισσοτερες θερμιδες απο οσες καις παίρνεις βαρος, 
για να ειναι οσο το δυνατόν ποιο καθαρά τα κιλα που θα πάρεις πρεπει να τρως και τα καταλληλα γευματα τις καταλληλες ωρες, ριξε μια ματια εδω και φτιαξε τη διατροφη σου :*Διατροφή Όγκου*

----------


## Aggelos18

Πιστεψε με δεν ειμαι μονο κοκαλα κυριε The rock οταν αρχισα γυμναστιριο ειμουν 79 και εχασα αρκετα κιλα ομωσ παραλληλα εκανα σκληρη γυμναστικι...και δεν καταλαβα αυτο το εκτρομορφοσ..? :01. Unsure:

----------


## kyriakos23

1,77 και 66 κιλα φιλε κ γω φανταζομε μονο κοκαλα.
ειμουνα κ γω υπερβολικα αδυνατος γιαυτο εκφερο γνωμη.

----------


## The Rock

> Πιστεψε με δεν ειμαι μονο κοκαλα κυριε The rock οταν αρχισα γυμναστιριο ειμουν 79 και εχασα αρκετα κιλα ομωσ παραλληλα εκανα σκληρη γυμναστικι...και δεν καταλαβα αυτο το εκτρομορφοσ..?


Είναι τύπος σώματος αγαπητέ !

----------


## Aggelos18

καλο η κακο???πεσ μου The Rock

----------


## narta

Εγω θα ελεγα να αρχισεις να τρως περισσοτερο. Ειναι και πιο φθηνο και πιο καλο.

----------


## Niiick

να σου πω εγω? εκτομορφος εχεις πιο πολλες πιθανοτητες να θελει η φυση να εισαι σταθης ψαλτης,ενδομορφος να τεινεις προς το  σουγκλακος, και μεσομορφος να εχεις σωματοτυπο  για να γινεις σφιχτης απλα  και λιτα. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## The Rock

Άγγελε κάνε μου μια χάρη ,μπες στο λίνκ και διάβασε και μετά έλα για τυχόν απορίες ... 
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=308

 :03. Thumbs Up:  :03. Thumbs Up:  :03. Thumbs Up:  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## Ballbreaker

> να σου πω εγω? εκτομορφος εχεις πιο πολλες πιθανοτητες να θελει η φυση να εισαι σταθης ψαλτης,ενδομορφος να τεινεις προς το  σουγκλακος, και μεσομορφος να εχεις σωματοτυπο  για να γινεις σφιχτης απλα  και λιτα.



100% Αληθές  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

καλεσ ειναι και γω τρωω καμια μπισκοτοκρεμα κανα πρωι

----------


## tonycub

Σημερα αγορασα την Nutricia κρέμα Βανίλια για να την δοκιμασω αλλα θελω την βοηθεια σας!Ποια ειναι η καλυτερη στιγμη για να την τρωω??Στο πρωινο ισως μαζι με whey?

Ανα 45gr σκονης

Ενέργεια  kj/kcal  797/189	

Πρωτεΐνες    5.2g

Υδατάνθρακες  31.2g

Πρεβιοτικές Ίνες  0.8g

Λιπαρά  4.3g
Κορεσμενα 1.8g
Απαραιτητα λιπαρα οξεα 0.73g

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ρίξε μια ματιά στις πίσω σελίδες, έχει συζητηθεί εκτενώς.

----------


## ADRIKOULAS7

παιδια θα ηθελα να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας για τις βρεφικες κρεμες!!!!!!!!!και αν τις καταναλωνεται!!!!!!!!!!!και αν τις καταναλωνεται πως τις τρωτε!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## George1993

Καλησπέρα
υπάρχει ήδη τέτοιο θέμα
κάνε αναζήτηση .....

----------


## dionisos

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BC%CE%B5%CF%82  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## StefPat

Βρεφικές Κρέμες

Protifar Plus

αναζήτηση ftw!!!  :01. Smile: 

Checkαρε κι αυτό:  Τρόποι αναζήτησης θεμάτων στο φόρουμ

----------


## Qlim4X

εδω και 3 μηνες εχω βαλει καθιμερινα την nestle ρυζαλευρο βανιλια.

100γρ ρυζαλευρο
35γρ προτεινη

ολα στο σεικερ με 700+μλ νερο και ετοιμο το meal replacement  :03. Thumb up: 

το μονο μειον ειναι η τιμη του. 5.5ευρο τα 400γραμαρια

----------


## Galthazar

> εδω και 3 μηνες εχω βαλει καθιμερινα την nestle ρυζαλευρο βανιλια.
> 
> 100γρ ρυζαλευρο
> 35γρ προτεινη
> 
> ολα στο σεικερ με 700+μλ νερο και ετοιμο το meal replacement 
> 
> το μονο μειον ειναι η τιμη του. 5.5ευρο τα 400γραμαρια


πολυ καλη μου ακουγεται αυτη! Καθε ποτε την καταναλωνεις? (μην πω παιρνεις θα παρεξηγηθω  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: )

----------


## Qlim4X

> πολυ καλη μου ακουγεται αυτη! Καθε ποτε την καταναλωνεις? (μην πω παιρνεις θα παρεξηγηθω )



σαν γευμα και σαν πρωινο.

πρωινο αποτελιτε απο βρομη μουσλι ρυζαλευρο προτεινη
γευμα οπως αναφερα 100gr μαζι με 35gr whey. 8ελω περιπου 1.5 κουτια την ευδομαδα.

και απο γευση κολαση!(εχει και βιταμινες μεταλα)

http://www.nestlebaby.com/gr/baby_nu...ail.htm?id=865

δηστηχος πηνακα θρεπτικον στοιχειων δεν βρικα...

----------


## arisfwtis

απο υδατανθρακα και λιπος τι λεει αυτη η κρεμα?

----------


## Qlim4X

> απο υδατανθρακα και λιπος τι λεει αυτη η κρεμα?



ανα 100g
ενεργεια 425 θερμιδες
λιπαρα 10 γραμμαρια
πρωτεινη 13 γραμμαρια
υδατανθρακες 70 γραμαρια
βηταμινες  A,D,E,K,C,B1,B2,B6,B12,νιασινη,φολικο οξυ,λινολρικο οξυ,παντοθενικο οξυ,βιοτινη,σιδηρος,ιωδιο,ψευδαργυρος

----------


## Muaithai

Καλησπέρα!
είμαι 14 χρονών, εχω ύψος 1.80 και ειμαι 60 κιλά..
Αυτην την περιοδο θέλω να ανεβάσω λίγο τα κιλά μου..να πάω τουλάχιστον 65-68  κιλά..αλλα το δυσκολο ειναι πως στην ηλικια μου εχω φουλ μεταβολισμο και περνω δυσκολα κιλα :01. Sad: 

έχω ακουσει απο πολλους που εχουν τον ιδιο καλο μεταβολισμο με εμενα πως περνουνε κρεμες για μωρα και τρώνε και εχουν ανέβει αρκετά κιλλα απο τοτε που αρχισανε..και με ενδιαφερει και εμενα να αγοράσω..

αυτο που θα ήθελα να ξέρω απο εσας ειναι
1) αν ισχυέι πως σε βοηθάνε στο να πέρνεις βάρος..
2)πια κρέμα θα επρεπε να επιλέξω
3)πόσες κρέμες την ημέρα πρέπει να τις τρώω..

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ  :01. Wink:

----------


## Stamer

1) ισχυει οτι θα παρεις βαρος
2) οποιαδηποτε κρεμα εσυ θες 
3) φαε 1-2 κρεμεσ τη μερα και εισαι οκ    :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Keirox

> Καλησπέρα!
> είμαι 14 χρονών, εχω ύψος 1.80 και ειμαι 60 κιλά..
> Αυτην την περιοδο θέλω να ανεβάσω λίγο τα κιλά μου..να πάω τουλάχιστον 65-68  κιλά..αλλα το δυσκολο ειναι πως στην ηλικια μου εχω φουλ μεταβολισμο και περνω δυσκολα κιλα
> 
> έχω ακουσει απο πολλους που εχουν τον ιδιο καλο μεταβολισμο με εμενα πως περνουνε κρεμες για μωρα και τρώνε και εχουν ανέβει αρκετά κιλλα απο τοτε που αρχισανε..και με ενδιαφερει και εμενα να αγοράσω..
> 
> αυτο που θα ήθελα να ξέρω απο εσας ειναι
> 1) αν ισχυέι πως σε βοηθάνε στο να πέρνεις βάρος..
> 2)πια κρέμα θα επρεπε να επιλέξω
> ...


Για να βάλεις κιλά πρέπει να καταναλώνεις περισσότερες θερμίδες απο αυτές που καις. Δεν έχει σημασία τι φαγητό μπορεί να είναι από κρέμες για μωρά, μπορέι απο μπέργκερς..

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να αυξήσεις της θερμίδες πίνοντας γάλα. Προσπάθησε να πίνεις τουλάχιστον 5-6 ποτήρια πλήρες γάλα την ημέρα (μαζί με το φαγητό σου πχ) και θα βάλεις μια χαρά κιλά.

Αλλιώς πίνε ένα τέτοιο την ημέρα http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...B4%CE%B5%CF%82

----------


## pan0z

> Για να βάλεις κιλά πρέπει να καταναλώνεις περισσότερες θερμίδες απο αυτές που καις. Δεν έχει σημασία τι φαγητό μπορεί να είναι από κρέμες για μωρά, μπορέι απο μπέργκερς..
> 
> Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να αυξήσεις της θερμίδες πίνοντας γάλα. Προσπάθησε να πίνεις τουλάχιστον 5-6 ποτήρια πλήρες γάλα την ημέρα (μαζί με το φαγητό σου πχ) και θα βάλεις μια χαρά κιλά.
> 
> Αλλιώς πίνε ένα τέτοιο την ημέρα http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...B4%CE%B5%CF%82


ή χτυπα καμια παστα....

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Συγχωνεύθηκε. Διάβασε το τόπικ από την αρχή.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lonsdale

> ή χτυπα καμια παστα....



μεσα στη ειρωνια ολοι :02. Wave:

----------


## spyros.

ξερεται αν υπαρχει διαφορα στο να τρωμε τις ποσοτητες που λεει πχ 2 κουταλιες σε σκονι κατευθειαν με το κουταλι(διοτι δεν μαρεσει η γευση με τ νερο) ?

----------


## Abdala Shamma

> ξερεται αν υπαρχει διαφορα στο να τρωμε τις ποσοτητες που λεει πχ 2 κουταλιες σε σκονι κατευθειαν με το κουταλι(διοτι δεν μαρεσει η γευση με τ νερο) ?


 δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει διαφορά , αλλά γιατί αναγκάζεις τον εαυτό σου να φας κάτι π δεν σου αρέσει ? ποιος ο λόγος ..  αφου οι υδατάνθρακες που εχει προέρχονται κυρίως απο σάκχαρα.. με λίγα λόγια δεν έχουν κάτι ιδιαίτερο να σου προσφέρουν οι βρεφικές κρέμες .... εκτός και αν είσαι κάτω των 2 χρονών και δεν μπορείς να φας κανονικό φαγητό !  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## warrior s

> ξερεται αν υπαρχει διαφορα στο να τρωμε τις ποσοτητες που λεει πχ 2 κουταλιες σε σκονι κατευθειαν με το κουταλι(διοτι δεν μαρεσει η γευση με τ νερο) ?



όχι βέβαια, τι πρόβλημα να υπάρχει?
Απλά αυτές οι κρέμες είναι καλές μόνο για μετά την προπόνηση αν και είναι σχετικά ακριβή επιλογή  :02. Chinese:

----------

